# Temperature for cherry shrimp



## bigmatt (16 Apr 2011)

the general consensus is yes!
Try looking herehttp://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=14431
Hope this helps!
Matt


----------



## sanj (22 Apr 2011)

I know people and even shops that dont heat thier tanks directly, but maintain the temperature in the room. 20c seems ok, but breedign is often spurred by a change in environment like a temp drop during water change, sometimes a temp hike.


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2011)

Cherry Shrimp are extremly Robust shrimp and Do well in Temperate to Trop Temps.


----------

